# Is anyone using a Paul C Buff Cyber Commander on a Canon 6d on hotshoe?



## Bluezdawg (May 14, 2015)

Hello. I just purchased two PC Buff Einstein lights. I am trying to use a Paul C Buff Cyber Commander on the hotshoe mount to fire the lights (6d does not have a sync port). Has anyone been able to make this work? Cannot figure anything out in flash settings menu on my 6d. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Bluezdawg (May 16, 2015)

Had more time to mess with the lighting last night, got it working. I disabled flash, reseated the CyberCommander, then re- enabled flash and it work. It did notice that the CyberCommander does not seem to fit firmly into the hotshoe, so that is a bit of a concern. Ordered a sync port hotshoe adaptor, and will mess with it to see which I like better. But, I am having a now having a blast playing with the lighting! Once you get thru the initial carver of learning the CyberCommander controls, I am amazed a how easy to use and flexible the lighting is! Love the Einseins!


----------



## pwp (May 21, 2015)

The PCB Cyber-Commander is a seriously useful tool, especially if you've got 5-6 Einsteins set up for a shoot, and some of them out of reach, but perfectly positioned. But the GUI of the CC is very rudimentary, definitely not a design that Jonny Ive would approve of! Bluntly, it's a shocker. But once learned, it's wacky logic is pretty obvious. 

You'd be best off getting some help at the PCB Technical Forums http://www.paulcbuff-techforum.com/ 

FWIW I used the CC on the hotshoe a total of once. It was fiddly and annoying. Far better to keep it in your pocket or on a lanyard, and adjust your settings as needed. Trigger the flashes with Cyber Sync trigger http://paulcbuff.com/cst.php on camera and the Cyber Sync receiver http://paulcbuff.com/csxcv.php plugged into the Einstein. 

Enjoy the Einsteins. They're the best.

-pw


----------



## YuengLinger (May 23, 2015)

pwp said:


> The PCB Cyber-Commander is a seriously useful tool, especially if you've got 5-6 Einsteins set up for a shoot, and some of them out of reach, but perfectly positioned. But the GUI of the CC is very rudimentary, definitely not a design that Jonny Ive would approve of! Bluntly, it's a shocker. But once learned, it's wacky logic is pretty obvious.
> 
> You'd be best off getting some help at the PCB Technical Forums http://www.paulcbuff-techforum.com/
> 
> ...



+1. Trigger is the way to go!


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jul 4, 2015)

Another vote for the added -- very simple -- Buff trigger in the hot shoe and the CyberCommander in your pocket (lanyard a nice touch). I did yesterday notice that its flash meter result differed a lot from my Sekonic L558 and I was not able to take the time on site to try out more angles, potential shadow of my body, etc... Went with the Sekonic and that higher reading was correct. 

Usually they agree.

BTW, if there is no easy access to an answer on the tech forum the company takes phone calls for tech questions. Very nice people there.

You will probably love your Einsteins. Great gear.


----------

